# Topics > Entities > Companies >  TRACLabs, Inc., robotics, artificial intelligence, Webster, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Website - traclabs.com

youtube.com/traclabs

facebook.com/TRACLabs-Inc-169027446551

twitter.com/traclabs

linkedin.com/company/traclabs

President and CEO - David Kortenkamp

Principal Scientist - Patrick Beeson

Senior Scientist - Stephen Hart

AI Scientist - Pete Bonasso 

Projects:

CASE, Cognitive Architecture for Space Agents

----------


## Airicist

TRACLabs Robotics

Uploaded on Feb 4, 2009

----------


## Airicist

TRACLabs at DRC - All Tasks 

 Published on Feb 26, 2014




> The Atlas humanoid robot of Team TracLabs performing all the tasks at DARPA Robotics Challenge, on 20-21 December 2013, at Homestead Miami, Florida, USA.

----------

